# Print service error jasper report on Tomcat 6.0



## ck234 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello all,

I am running a web application on Tomcat 6 on a FreeBSD 9.0 server.  The webapp has a Mysql database backend.  I have installed CUPS and have several printers on the local network (mainly HP).

One feature of the webapp is that it is supposed to send label printouts directly to a printer using jasper reports.  However, when I try to do this, the following error comes up:

Failed to generate report: No suitable print service found.

I can print from the BSD server using other programs like gedit.  I just can't get the tomcat server to print directly.  I am assuming that the jasper bit was installed automatically with the tomcat port on BSD, so I don't think I need any additional programs.  I have also made sure that the tomcat user is a member of the cups group.

I am a novice in all of this, so if anyone can point me in the right direction, I would be most grateful.  The error log is attached to this message.

Thank you.


----------



## ck234 (Jan 6, 2013)

Doesn't anyone else have problems getting Tomcat 6.0 to print on FreeBSD 9.0?

My Tomcat just can't seem to print to the printers listed on CUPS, even though it can see them (and list them in the GUI).

I thought it was a permission error, so I made sure the Tomcat user was added to the groups cups, wheel, daemon and www.  But this made no difference.

I tried diablo-JDK, OpenJDK and SUNJDK, but that didn't change matters.

I would really appreciate any thoughts at all at this stage.

Thanks.


----------

